# Streaming Ipad 2



## yoyo94 (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possede l'ipad 2 wifi 16giga jailbreaké. Je souhaiterais pouvoir regarder des films en streaming depuis des sites internet (alloshowtv par exemple). J'ai telechargé imobilecinema, cependant je ne sais pas sur quel site aller pour voir du contenu en streaming (series en priorite). Connaissez vous un site ou des sites adequates ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2011)

Aucun streaming légal n'est disponible pour le iPad. Donc, tu ne peux pas voir ce genre de chose. Il faut acheter les versions téléchargeables via iTunes.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (23 Août 2011)

Légal ou illégal... Je n'ai jamais réussi à lire du streaming depuis l'iPad. Incompatibilité des players.... ahaha


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

Le problème, à mes yeux, n'est pas le streaming en soit, juste les lecteurs flash, qui par définition ne peuvent être lus nativement sur iOS...
J'parle pas des alternatives en HTML5 de Youtube, ou encore de SkyFire ou un truc de ce genre-là qui faisait passer vers ses serveurs le contenu flash avant de le redistribuer sur l'iDevice.


----------



## yoyo94 (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

En cherchant jai trouvé comment lire ou telecharger des fichier megavideo. Si sa vous interesse go on youtube taper ipad streaming. 

Lappli download Hd est parfaite pour telecharger et apres on lit le fichier ds oplayer hd.


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2011)

Nan, mais si tu télécharges le fichier, ce n'est plus du streaming...


----------

